# I went fishing. Some one posted some very pretty cards she made from paint chips so



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Some cute ways to use them.


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Great work, love the wall art.


----------



## Sjlegrandma (Jan 18, 2013)

Thanks for these. Where I had seen the tree ones I haven't seen any of those.


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

All great ideas. My favorites are the gift tags and congratulations card. Those I could do.


----------



## Bubba24 (Jan 2, 2012)

These are great.


----------



## tortie (Dec 23, 2016)

How very ingenious, clever lady. ????


----------



## Gaildh (Jan 15, 2015)

Nice job


----------



## AuntieAngel (Nov 26, 2014)

Great ideas.


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Beautiful work. :sm24:


----------



## Mitzi (May 8, 2011)

cute ideas


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

What excellent ideas.


----------



## yarnfrog (Jul 24, 2011)

Love the tags


----------



## dotcarp2000 (Sep 5, 2011)

mama879 said:


> Some cute ways to use them.


So very creative!!!! I love how you have used them.l.P.


----------



## slmhuffman (Apr 15, 2015)

I love these very creative ideas. Not sure the paint companies will be as pleased when their samples disappear. I especially like Frosty and the tags; well, I like them all!


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

All I can say is "WOW"...very creative...


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

I love paint chips. Great ideas.


----------



## yelowdog (Feb 4, 2012)

You are one very clever person!!!


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Very creative, and good for recycling!


----------



## asty (Nov 1, 2014)

Great ideas, thank you for posting!


----------



## SpangleB (Jan 4, 2013)

they are very versatile.

I made a large picture in my bedroom out of paint chips. This particular paint ranges colour chips also had a picture set that coordinated. 

So apart from a frame I got a picture that complements my bedroom colours for (almost) free


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

they are very pretty. Good ideas


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

These are all fantastic.


----------



## Knitnutty (Feb 9, 2011)

Great ideas. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mopa2282 (May 12, 2011)

I love them all.


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

Neat ideas!


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

These are lovely--thanks for sharing.


----------



## dragonswing (Feb 18, 2014)

slmhuffman said:


> I love these very creative ideas. Not sure the paint companies will be as pleased when their samples disappear. I especially like Frosty and the tags; well, I like them all!


As much as we pay for the paint, I think we can take a few chips. Love the ideas


----------



## babsbarb (Dec 23, 2012)

First thing you know, the stores will start charging for the paint chips, because people are using them for purposes other than they were meant. After all someone has to pay for them. Just saying.


----------



## curlyq (Apr 26, 2013)

Great ideas!


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Love them all! Very creative.


----------



## slmhuffman (Apr 15, 2015)

dragonswing said:


> As much as we pay for the paint, I think we can take a few chips. Love the ideas


The first post I saw here concerning recycling paint chips, I believe, a man used paint chips from a store that was closing, and that's a great way to use something that was going to be thrown away. However, everything costs someone something. Do you want it to be you? I've always heard there are no free rides! However, you are certainly welcome to your opinion.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

When I grabbed mine I took groups of the same color. The smaller paint stores would notice more then lowe's and Home cheapo. Not taking a hundred at a time. I have a few green and red also some blue. The green and blues were when we were painting the livingroom we decided on a blue gray. I'm not asking any one to steal either if you ask to take 10 they usually say no problem just make sure you leave some of the colors there and not take all.


----------



## Jimmy'swife (Nov 9, 2013)

Great ideas. Thanks for sharing.


----------

